# What should my band be called?



## Corwin Cross (Feb 6, 2011)

Since the old topic was lost in the hacking incident, again, I have a few name suggestions. Me and 2 of my nerdy friends are trying to go for a combination of new wave/punk/trip hop/electronica/hardcore/ psychedelia/ 90's British alternative rock. It's an odd amalgam, but it might work out...


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

When it comes to a name for your band, that should be a personal choice, not something that some furry might suggest. I think you should sit with your bandmates and brainstorm.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 6, 2011)

Grand Salamander would be a cool name.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> When it comes to a name for your band, that should be a personal choice, not something that some furry might suggest. I think you should sit with your bandmates and brainstorm.


 
We're still brainstorming, but we're asking for suggestions or if others like the names we came up with so far.


Also, Grand Salamander might work.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Grand Salamander said:


> We're still brainstorming, but we're asking for suggestions or if others like the names we came up with so far.
> 
> 
> Also, Grand Salamander might work.


Well, just to give a proper opinion, Grand Salamander is awesome.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Feb 6, 2011)

Kewl. Since we haven't any recording equipment yet, I'll have to put the lyrics up on my FA account later.


----------



## Cam (Feb 6, 2011)

None of these, go with "The Death Peppers"


----------



## Icky (Feb 6, 2011)

If I had any idea what the fuck kind of music you were talking about, I would pick a name.

While I'm here, is Jagged a good name for an 80s/90s influenced rock band?


----------



## Bando (Feb 6, 2011)

Grand salamander honestly is more fitting than the other names you put up, imo.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Feb 8, 2011)

Icky said:


> If I had any idea what the fuck kind of music you were talking about, I would pick a name.
> 
> While I'm here, is Jagged a good name for an 80s/90s influenced rock band?


 Yeah, I think Jagged's a pretty good name.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 8, 2011)

Grand Salamander said:


> Yeah, I think Jagged's a pretty good name.


 
Well if you decide not use Grand Salamander I call dibs on it.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 8, 2011)

Clusterfuck
Raeg against the washing machine
Red Hot Chile Poopers
Chafe
Muddle of Pud
++cheese error++
The And
Bill O'Reilly and the Scientists


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 8, 2011)

We Are Nerdy Kids


----------



## Smelge (Feb 8, 2011)

Cockscream
Shazbat
Allah Love Pork Sausages (ALPS for short)


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 8, 2011)

Big Mountain Fudge Cake


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 8, 2011)

The Cock Garglers.


----------



## Jude (Feb 8, 2011)

Black Suit Court and New Age Alchemy were the ones that stood out for me.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 8, 2011)

The Fags

Like seriously OP about 95% of this thread will be bullshit.


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 8, 2011)

Another vote here for Grand Salamander. Some of the poll choices aren't bad, but not great either.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeth the nerdy kidz is the best ever xD lolz. Seriously, my friends actually thought The Dorkz would be a good name. And on the RPG Maker Pavilion, it's mostly a joke too. So, yeah, we're just looking for suggestions.


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 9, 2011)

Grand Salamander is really cool.  How about Skinny Photons?  It doesn't make any sense, but it sounds interesting.


----------



## Delta (Feb 9, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Bill O'Reilly and the Scientists


They'd have to be signed to their own label named "The Fox News Educational Society"


----------



## Hir (Feb 9, 2011)

Grand Salamander said:


> It's an odd amalgam, but it might work out...


 
probably won't but go ahead and try


----------



## Corwin Cross (Feb 10, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> probably won't but go ahead and try


 It ain't no death metal...


----------



## Corwin Cross (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, my friend Will (who can't play any instruments, he wanted to be vocals, but I can sing, so no harm is done) dropped out of the band. And now it's up to me and my friend Ryan to find more members. The two of us, are deciding the name pro tempore this Friday. We'll tell you the name we came up with, with your suggestions.


----------



## BRN (Feb 28, 2011)

You really want to fucking _avoid_ anything furries suggest.

Which is why you should totally try "Crystal Metropolis Hangover". eheheh krystal


----------



## Pteraclaww (Mar 13, 2011)

As Gaz said above, it should really be down to your own (and your band's) personal choice, rather than what randomers on a forum say. Though, you did _choose_ for said random people to choose a name for you, sooo..

Eh. I would go either for _Aetherisms_ or _White Javelins_. I voted for White Javelins, though my opinion may be tainted due to my playing through a video game with a javelin gun at the moment.

Good luck with your band.

EDIT:
Did I just, kind of.. bump? Oh.. whoops. Sorry. I'll pay closer attention next time. ='/


----------



## aefields (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, you can hardly go wrong if you choose three words: adjective noun verb/pl. noun
Like...   Worthy Acorn Wranglers


----------



## Namba (Mar 16, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> We Are Nerdy Kids



WANKer?


----------



## Corwin Cross (Mar 19, 2011)

Hahahaha. And no, Pteraclaww, you didn't bump... in the bad way. I was kinda waiting for a reply. And I got my first song done!!! Except... it's only about 2:15, and I can't get it on the site...


----------



## Yandere (Mar 27, 2011)

I liked New Age Alchemy. c:


----------



## Pteraclaww (Mar 27, 2011)

Do you need help getting it on the site, Salamander, or have you figured out what the problem was?

Also, how are you recording your stuff (and does it turn out well)? Because, anything that I try only comes out with mediocre quality at best. =/

Also, again, do the other people in your band know about this thread? What do they think about the names?


----------

